# Amature set design



## setmandj (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all this is my first post here, and a plea for help. I am designing a set for an up comming performance adn need to know where I can find instructions on fake knife throwing tricks and props. This is for Annie Get your Gun. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 26, 2007)

First off welcome to the Booth! You've found the right place to ask that kind of question... you just haven't found the right place to post it. Not everyone reads the New Member Board so ask it again over on the Special F/X Board and I'm sure someone can help you. 

Enjoy, there's a lot to learn here.


----------



## Van (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! Hey I can do some digging and see if I have any old drawings lying around. I did the knife throwing trick with mousetraps and solenoids if that helps any. It can even be accomplished with trick-lines and hinges if you get the mechanical advantage right.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!

If I recall my archival diggings correctly, _Annie Get Your Gun_ was one of the first musicals my former high school ever did.


----------

